# Countdown erstellen



## Diddle (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo User,

hab da ein Tut gefunden, mit dem man einen geilen Countdown erstellt.
Nun meine bitte: 
Kann mir bei der Ausführung dieses Tut jmand behilflich sein, denn mein Engl. ist auch nicht so gut.

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae30_e.html


Vielen Dank Diddle


----------



## goela (11. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest Deine Frage präzisieren. Wo hast Du Probleme? Wo soll Dir geholfen werden!


----------



## Diddle (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo goela,

im Moment bei Step 1 und Step 2, komme einfach nicht dahinter wie man einen Vectorenpfad ( denke das es so gemeint ist ) erstellt und speichert.
Hab schon einige sachen in Illustrator ausprobiert, aber jedesmal wenn ich die Datei in AE > Zaxwerk > 3D Inv. > Create Layer Cycling Object importieren möchte kommt es zu dieser Meldung ( Anhang ) oder  das Bild besitz keinen Vectorenpfad:


----------



## kasper (12. Dezember 2004)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt dir, dass du zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher hast.


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

welche Invigurator-Version setzt Du denn ein?

Gruß

[Edit]

Illustrator: Zahl schreiben -> rechte Maustaste auf die Zahl -> im Kontextmenü -> create Outlines (erzeuge Vektoren).


----------



## Diddle (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo meta_grafix,


Inv. pro Vers. 3
Du schreibst:
Illustrator: Zahl schreiben -> rechte Maustaste auf die Zahl -> im Kontextmenü -> create Outlines (erzeuge Vektoren).

Tut mir leid kann aber im Kontextmenü "create Outlines " nicht sehen

Please Help me

Gruß Diddle


----------



## Diddle (25. Dezember 2004)

Habs gefunden.

In Pfade umwandeln.
Aber das habe ich auch schon die ganze zeit gemacht.

Gruß Diddle

Ps.: muß wohl meinen Pc erheblich aufrüsten.

P3; 1000mhz; 128


----------

